# what kind of prints?



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

Went walking in the woods i own for the first time since ive bought it. Saw lots of deer and bunny tracks, just wasnt sure what these were:


----------



## philm (Dec 16, 2014)

the last photo is rotated 90 degrees CCW


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cat.

 Al


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup, feline of some sort.

Matt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

easiest way to remember 

claws = dog 
noclaws = cat as they retract them 

cast and dogs have 4 toes most other things have 5 


muskrats have 4 in front 5 in back but they are much different looking any way

the pattern tells more if you can show that


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Those are Bobcat tracks.


----------

